# Oyapock???



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

I just picked this froglet up from the store. It was mislabled as a cobalt, but I know it's not. It's originally from a reputable breeder, so I highly doubt it's a hybrid. It's patterns, especially on the legs, scream tinc at me. Any ideas???


----------



## barnes (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like a blue sip.??


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

A cobalt is a tinc. It's hard to make out the colors thru the lid in that photo. From what I can tell it looks like a cobalt to me. If that's what the breeder says it is than it probably is.


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

It's not a cobalt. There's no green or yellow on his body area, just the tiniest amount on the underside of his belly. I have a cobalt and this guy looks NOTHING like it. 

Also, it wasn't the breeder that labled him. I got him from a reptile store, who purchased him from a breeder.

I was thinking he might be a sip, too, but the pattern seems to be too bold.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats what I was thinking, blue sip.


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, blue sip.


I KNOW YOU!!!!!!! Lol.

It's frustrating, because it doesn't really fit EXACTLY into any species profiles.


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

Unless you get the info from the breeder himself, looks like you'll never know for sure. I wouldnt take the chance mixing it with anything until you know for sure.


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

verybadcow said:


> Unless you get the info from the breeder himself, looks like you'll never know for sure. I wouldnt take the chance mixing it with anything until you know for sure.


All of my darts are by themselves.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Unless you track down the breeder, and he's 100% sure what it is, all you can call it is 'Dendrobates tinctorius'. 

Many morphs/localities are very variable - it's impossible to pin down exactly what kind of tinc that is without knowing its lineage. Best guess is all you'll be able to get without talking to the breeder.


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

Breeder does both sips and oyapocks, but I won't be able to talk with him face to face until the weekend. Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty frog, let us know what the breeder says....


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

bricespice said:


> Pretty frog, let us know what the breeder says....


Hey, thanks. I didn't actually get to go see the breeder. As for now, it still remains a mystery.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The frog looks exactly like all the Oyapocks that I breed. They have very variable patterns, but black and white bodies with blue legs. It is also a smaller morph, so won't ever grow as big as Surinam Cobalts or Blue Sips.

Good luck with him/her, Richard


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like the Oyapocks I breed as well.. 

Where are you located?


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Looks like the Oyapocks I breed as well..
> 
> Where are you located?


I live in Colorado. What confuses me, though, is that it's about nickel sized and hasn't so far shown any signs of lightening up.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Froglets often change dramatically over time and colors can change and intensify. I wouldn't worry about its origin, as Oyapocks are very dictinctive morphs.

Good luck with him/her. Richard.



Barely Breathing said:


> I live in Colorado. What confuses me, though, is that it's about nickel sized and hasn't so far shown any signs of lightening up.


----------



## Barely Breathing (Nov 5, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> Froglets often change dramatically over time and colors can change and intensify. I wouldn't worry about its origin, as Oyapocks are very dictinctive morphs.
> 
> Good luck with him/her. Richard.


Thank you very much.


----------

